# Can I get a Woot Woot?!!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Yay Springfield!

:-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice gun


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I have this with me for a week. A friend is considering selling it and let me shoot it. I like it but the bottom end of the grip safety digs into my palm. I wish it was more flat like the XD.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Yay Springfield!
> 
> :-D


Which version is that?


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Looks like a GI that he did some part swopping on and added the rail.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

*edit*

Whoops, I got all backwards there.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mil Spec has the lowered ejection port. That is a GI - U can tell by the serrations in the slide. THose are 90 degrees. The Mil spec and most other models from Springfield have 45 degree serrations in the slide.

He customized that after he bought the parkerized GI.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Mil Spec has the lowered ejection port. That is a GI - U can tell by the serrations in the slide. THose are 90 degrees. The Mil spec and most other models from Springfield have 45 degree serrations in the slide.
> 
> He customized that after he bought the parkerized GI.


You are right sir! I put allot of work into that thing! Stainless bbl, picatinny rail, triji sites, combat hammer, ambi thumb safety, extended beavertail grip (pain in the frickin ass!) , flat mainspring housing, full length stainless guide rod and some 8rnd mags and some Caspian grips to top it off.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

She is a great shooter!


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> She is a great shooter!


What have you done to her so far?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Method said:


> -gunut- said:
> 
> 
> > She is a great shooter!
> ...


Look above.


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

It isn't flashy like the 2500.00 customs, but she will turn some heads. damn nice looking pistol mate.



Gary


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OK, I'll give you a "Woot, Woot".......Very nice gun!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I have this with me for a week. A friend is considering selling it and let me shoot it. I like it but the bottom end of the grip safety digs into my palm. I wish it was more flat like the XD.
> 
> [img:152:130:54affdaa9b]http://img478.imageshack.us/img478/7006/cimg41178yh.th.jpg[/img:54affdaa9b] [img:152:130:54affdaa9b]http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/5049/cimg41140ur.th.jpg[/img:54affdaa9b]


So just put a different grip safety in.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Propellerhead,
My Springy is exactly like that and it's a great gun (pic in the Photo Gallery). Mine's a good shooter. I just wish I didn't have the front slide serations. And like 2400 said, just change out the grip safety if it doesn't fit (mine has never bothered me so far).


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Nice looking pistol.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

woot~woot.... nice! 8)


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

2400 said:


> So just put a different grip safety in.


I didn't buy it. I went for an XD45 instead. I'm not at a level where I can appreciate collector's items or classics. I'm still at drooling over what gun looks cool and shoots well in my hands.


----------

